# All in a night's work



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

Just some Thanks You's...


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

your sick my friend


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh My god Tony you are on a rampage out to blow some stuff out hey hit them all were it hurts


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Im loving it!!! that is awesome... now i am gonna go hide


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

oh now that's just ridiculous......


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh hell!!!! I count nine bombs in that pic. The Unibomber got nothing on Tony!!!!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Holy crap..........you people are violent....lol


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

DAMN!! Some serious devastation is on the way! Look out!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

It's going to get real ugly around here


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

hit em hard pro


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

:huh_oh::sweat::arghhhh:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

dude, you got my iMac !! nice. looks like tonys re-bombing


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

the dudes using cluster bombs!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

was there a sale on MIRVs that I missed?


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Tony is going postal (Literally)


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

This madness has to stop.... take cover boys and girls


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I hope you printed out the labels as they will look at you not real happy tomorrow...take my advise on this one lol


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

WOW!! Bombs ah flyin' That is out of control. Take cover while you can.....


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy [email protected]!!! This is going to do some damage!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy Crap. I guess you've been taking tips from Russia......


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wowzers


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

vivalanation734 said:


> Holy Crap. I guess you've been taking tips from Russia......


If that is the case all our GA people might wanna move to TN, FL,SC..u get the point!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Only 9?


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great more work for us @ the P.O. man I need a raise....oh yeah thanks for helping me keep my job


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Frightening..


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Some folks are going to get hurt. Better hide in a safe zone! I know from experience. He is a very dangerous man*


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

smokinj said:


> *Some folks are going to get hurt. Better hide in a safe zone! I know from experience. He is a very dangerous man*


yeah, he sure hit you in the mouth


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah I guess I'll see you at the next BA meeting, you can sit next to Ratpak


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Holy SMOKES!! Will this insanity ever end?????? :eeek:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Tony man thats a bunch of cluster bombs and I do feel sorry for the guys that feel the pain in the end--Very nice!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Look Out!!!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Goodness...I guess you have jumped on the insanity train as well!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Tony has bomb issues he needs professional help


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Keep those away from me....I have NO more room left after Ngetals last strike. I would have to go get another tupperdor started. Good luck on the bombing run.


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

azpostal said:


> Great more work for us @ the P.O. man I need a raise....oh yeah thanks for helping me keep my job


I second that. As a rural letter carrier I want to thank you Tony! We need the business.


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

*hides under desk*
INCOMING!!!!!!!!


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

Go get em


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Go get em bro!!!


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Unleash the hounds! I know I'm safe here, so GO GET'EM!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Damn Tony!! I love your pics!! :biggrin:


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Duck and Cover people, duck and cover!!

:huh: :huh_oh:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

fir in the hole


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

*Better Hit The Deck*

Duck!


----------

